# دروس في 3d max للمبتدئين



## نورينار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

انشالله انزلكم دروووس اخرى
:63: 

عمل رمح
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_01.rar
الدرس الثاني
درس عمل فأس
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_02.rar
الدرس الثالث
إكساء المجسم بعدة خامات
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_03.rar
الدرس الرابع
أمر Loft
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_04.rar
الدرس الخامس
حل هذه المشكلة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_05.rar
الدرس السادس
إخفاء المجسم مع ظهور الظلال عليه
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_06.rar
الدرس السابع
إخراج الظلال
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_07.rar
الدرس الثامن
الكتابة بالماكس
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_08.rar
الدرس التاسع
كيفية صنع سرير
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_09.rar
الدرس العاشر
إخراج النور
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_10.rar
الدرس الحادي عشر
إكساء المجسمات
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_11.rar
الدرس الثاني عشر
صنع أشكال في زمن قصير
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_12.rar
الدرس الثالث عشر
أمر سلايس
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_13.rar
الدرس الرابع عشر
إخراج الفيديو
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_14.rar
الدرس الخامس عشر
أمر بلوين
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_15.rar
الدرس السادس عشر
صنع حامل للقرآن
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_16.rar
الدرس السابع عشر
صنع مدخنة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_17.rar
الدرس الثامن عشر
صنع طاولة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_18.rar
الدرس التاسع عشر
إخراج العمل كصورة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_19.rar
الدرس العشرون
عمل البولينج مع الحركة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_20.rar
الدرس الحادي والعشرون
أمر الإذابة(ملفbdf)
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_21.rar
الدرس الثاني والعشرون
عمل مظلة
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_22.rar
الدرس الثالث والعشرون
دمج الخلفية مع الأرضية في مقبس الفيراي

http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_23.rar
الدرس الرابع والعشرون
كيفية عمل خامة إنعكاس ( مرآة )
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_24.rar
الدرس الخامس والعشرون

ماهو الماكرو
http://www.pxll.com/usersupload/king...03D/max_25.rar
​


----------



## أروى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مرسى على مجهودك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورينار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

حاضرين للحلوين:77:


----------



## bradoine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## fancy girl (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزان الله خيرا انا كنت محتاجة الدروس دى فعلا


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ـ (2 أكتوبر 2007)

برافو نورينار برافوووووو


----------



## نورينار (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااا خجلتونيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## نجوى بغداد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة جدااااااا على هذه الدروس التحفة و ننتظر المزيد و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jatli33 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

baraka allah fik merrrrcie bien


----------



## arch_alduribi (2 أكتوبر 2007)

_مشكورة...نورينار...._
_عن جد ماقصرتي..........._


----------



## نورينار (3 أكتوبر 2007)

ثانكيو ثانكيو   

لاشكر على واااااااااااجب


----------



## عبدالله اردنى (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على جهودك بس اريد دوس عن اتوكاد 3د اذا ممكن احد يساعدنى


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بانتظار المزيد
مشكورة جدا جدا 
فعلا دروس مفيدة


----------



## سهام الخطاب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة جدا على هذه الدروس الجميلة و ننتظر منك المزيد و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المعمار العراقي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووورة عزيزتنا


----------



## body767 (5 فبراير 2009)

والله العظيم إنت فناااان فنااااان فنااااان 
والله مبدع مبدع مبدع
تسلم ايديك والله انا حملت كل شىء قبل التسجيل بس إبداعك جبرنى على التسجيل حتى اقول لك مليون كلمه شكر
تساتهل أكتر يا بطل سلمت يمينك ومنتظر كل جديدك فى دروسك ومتابع وأتمنى ان تكون مازلت موجود فى المنتدى
علمــاً بأن الموضوع قديم جداً
شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (5 فبراير 2009)

روعه .... روعه .... روعه


عجزت من الكلام من كتر روعة الشرح والتفصيل
​ 



مع احترامي وتقديري...............(طباسي)​


----------



## arch.twins (6 فبراير 2009)

*الله يبارك فيك على هذه الدروس وننتظر المزيد*


----------



## حيان بدوي (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين يا جماعة بس انا مشكلتي مصمم فوتوشوب والحين شغال في مجال التصميم المعماري يعني يعني تيجيني مخططات الاوتوكاد جاهزة بس علي اكسيها الحجر الصناعي او الطبيعي وشغلي ممتاز على الفوتو شوب بس لو كنت اعرف 3d ماكس كان احسن 
ياريت تساعدوني كيفية رفع الفيلا واكسائها الحجر على الماكس
ومشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## حيان بدوي (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم هذي صورة مصغرة من شغلي وتصميمي على الفوتو شوب


----------



## fyahia (7 يناير 2010)

merci


----------



## خالد صلاح (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hermione (8 يناير 2010)

مجهود راااائع


----------



## ابوالعوف (8 يناير 2010)

من صدك شكرا من كل كلبي
يا نار انت موبس نور ونار نورينار
ممكن نتعرف انا انعجبت بيك باحساسي........................


----------



## برديع (10 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود وجزاك اللة عنا كل الخير


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (10 يناير 2010)

نورينار مشكورة جدا وجزاك الله كل خير أختي الفاضلة


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ALRAND (23 يناير 2010)

مشكورة وهل من مزيد


----------



## ahmedtitoboss (5 أبريل 2010)

اذا اردنا ان نجزل لك الشكر فنقول .......جزاك الله خيرا.......


----------



## nobleman.h (5 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم الوالدين


----------



## احمدصناعية (6 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين , 
مشكوووووووووووورة وما كصرت


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (18 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر اقدمة الى من كتب هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng.RMI (18 يونيو 2010)

يعطيييك العآفيه ..


----------



## عــــــبادي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

يزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الف خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
يــــــــــــــــــــارب 
عندي طلب اذا تقدرون عليه كيف طريقة اضافة الخامات الى الماكس بعد تنزيلها 
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
وشكرا


----------



## lolof (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## رحمة1234 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ديار العراقي (13 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي انا مهندس ميكانيك بالعراق اشتغلت كثير برامج solidwork autocad ,acdcam ,photoshop بس هالبرنامج غيـــــــــــــــــر وفعلا كنت محتاج احد يبدي معي خطوة بخطوة الف شكرررررررر الك وتسلملي ايدك ياغالي


----------



## ناادية (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاااك الله خير


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور من القلب على هذه الدروس القيمة نرجوا ان نراك في دورة متقدمة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبير السودان (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled khalaf (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكورة جدااااااا على هذه الدروس والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## zizou_archi (20 أبريل 2011)

Merci merci beaucoup tres tres gentil


----------



## هواري بومدين (7 مايو 2011)

*شكرا.............................بارك الله فيك مهندس....................

*


----------



## mida mida (14 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxx


----------



## saeed041 (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك...عمل مميز


----------



## محمدعمايم (15 مايو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم وجزا الله خيرا كل من يساهم فى نشر العلم


----------



## qaisalkurdy (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا----------------------


----------



## mohammed alsbbagh (2 يوليو 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك لك منى اطيب المنى وارق تحياتى


----------



## سيد مبروك (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مع التقدير


----------



## arch.ghadagamal (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboabdosy (17 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## raad2000 (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووور شديد


----------

